# Need Some Chalk Box Advice



## music_man185 (Aug 9, 2010)

is the only difference in the red and black the material they're made out of? one is plastic the other is aluminum? and does anybody know anything on the new white one?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Warren said:


> In my experience the chalk ends up clogging the gears of the red Tajima. I now have the cheaper black one, but the jury is still out on that one. Is the Tajima a very nice chalkbox? Yes. Is it $30 nice? I think not. Mine probably lasted 4 or 5 months. I have never gotten a year out of any chalk box.



my red tajima is jammed with the stanley chalk. I won't buy another red one.

I'd try a cheap one again, if I ever see one.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

just got my tajima chalk-rite II yesterday, Blue one but I put regular black chalk in it since I have like 7 blue chalk lines. 

anyway, I do only finish work right now and the thin line works amazing, seems to be a pretty well built chalk box too. 

All the guys I work with have them and all say good things about them so far


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

hughjazz said:


> my red tajima is jammed with the stanley chalk. I won't buy another red one.
> 
> I'd try a cheap one again, if I ever see one.


Get better chalk.

That's like refusing to drive a Bentley just because it won't take regular gas.

:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

WilsonRMDL said:


> just got my tajima chalk-rite II yesterday, Blue one but I put regular black chalk in it since I have like 7 blue chalk lines.
> 
> anyway, I do only finish work right now and the thin line works amazing, seems to be a pretty well built chalk box too.
> 
> All the guys I work with have them and all say good things about them so far


Congrats. 

Enjoy.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

to me a chalk box is a chalk box if it serves its purpose by leaving a nice line of chalk im happy. went to big lots today and wondered into their so called tool section and they had the basic stanley chalk box (model number 47-442) 3 bucks a piece and it came with a 4oz bottle of chalk. there were four of them so i grabbed them all. so i wont need to buy one for awhile.:thumbsup:


----------



## rock-it man (May 2, 2007)

hey music man, I have the irwin mach 6 and Im not pleased with it. Its got a great line, holds chalk well and snaps nice tight lines, but the tip keeps popping off and dumping chalk everywhere. I work in alot of finished offices, and that chalk is impossible to get out of carpet!!! For the money, next time Im buying the tajima. Just my two cents.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I use the fat max chalk. It makes a great line. As good as the tajima chalk.

$20 for a big bottle. so I won't be changing chalk.


Imo, If I pay MORE for an upgraded tool, it should be LESS finiky. Otherwise wheres the benefit?

I emptied the tajima today, Blew it out with air, then rewound it.

It seems better for now. But still, for $30 it should be 3x better than the rest.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I once found some chalk boxes at a discount store for a buck apiece. The line was decent but the box was crappy. Could usually get two weeks of heavy duty framing out of one, and then throw it in the dumpster. I wish I had bought more.


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

JWilliams said:


> to me a chalk box is a chalk box if it serves its purpose by leaving a nice line of chalk im happy. went to big lots today and wondered into their so called tool section and they had the basic stanley chalk box (model number 47-442) 3 bucks a piece and it came with a 4oz bottle of chalk. there were four of them so i grabbed them all. so i wont need to buy one for awhile.:thumbsup:


And when those 4 are gone, I bet I'll still be using the same Tajima, with less time wasted retying the hook on, and crisper lines...


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

*This is the one I use, all the others are crap!*

Don't forget the gloves though, 
I did that one time, and shew wee let me tell you, I was sorry,...:whistling


http://www.spike.com/video/diy-construction/3028849


I think its called the el-span-yerd model. :w00t:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I like the starrett chalkbox. They usually last a few months at minimum. I also look at the chalkbox as replace able. My current one I have used for 2 years.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 15, 2010)

*Been using the Blue Chalk Box and their white ink boxes*

My first was their blue chalk box, and I still have it after what's got to be about three years now with only one clog (some old cheap chalk that gummed up my Fat Max as well). The Tajimas are not for the timid to disassemble, and I don't recommend trying it on the tailgate of a truck, but I've only had to do it once and it was the fault of the cheap chalk. To answer the question of what chalk to use, I've put just about everything through mine now (have three - black / white / flour. orange) with no problems other than the one noted. 

Retrieve is good and quick and the lock still holds and disengages when you rewind just like new. The Fat Max were problems. Locks never worked, actually a little too big for what it is. Rewind was smooth and it carried a lot of line. Used to use it for really long commercial layouts but the Tajimas and lazers pretty much took over that. 

Also used a couple of the shorter lined ink boxes in black and white for finish work and laying out walls on residential work. The lines are great, even better than with the Blue Tajimas, although you have the ink buying, carrying, storing issues. Better suited to shop work but it does have its uses outside of that.

If I were only to carry or own one I guess it would be the Blue fine line. It works every time and the strings have lasted tremendously. The added precision is never a bad thing and I've used them on everything from wet shingles, OSB and sheet metal to dirty Thermax and green concrete. The only line that I've used that lasted longer was braided plumb bob line that I loaded into the Fat Max for layouts on ext. hard surfaces (still carry two like that with black and white chalk), but that's an absolute rope compared to the Tajima line. Still keep a couple of old metal Staight Line boxes as back ups but have never needed them. Bought a couple of Irwins for metal stud layout and I think I threw them away the same day. Same issue as others, kept opening and dumping everywhere. My old, old metal Stanley still works fine but the Tajimas are always the favorite, especially because of their line lock.

That first Tajima I kind of babied 'cuz I figured that it looked a little fragile with the small lock lever and the fine line and all, but it's been dropped and thrown and hit with the rest of them and is still tickin' like new so I'd buy another if somebody stole these, but I don't see them wearing out.

Got a really handy magnetic / sticky plumb bob and reel from them as well that's been a gem.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

John Galt said:


> My first was their blue chalk box, and I still have it after what's got to be about three years now with only one clog (some old cheap chalk that gummed up my Fat Max as well). The Tajimas are not for the timid to disassemble, and I don't recommend trying it on the tailgate of a truck, but I've only had to do it once and it was the fault of the cheap chalk. To answer the question of what chalk to use, I've put just about everything through mine now (have three - black / white / flour. orange) with no problems other than the one noted.
> 
> Retrieve is good and quick and the lock still holds and disengages when you rewind just like new. The Fat Max were problems. Locks never worked, actually a little too big for what it is. Rewind was smooth and it carried a lot of line. Used to use it for really long commercial layouts but the Tajimas and lazers pretty much took over that.
> 
> ...



The aluminum case is sturdy, I have to hit the thing with my hammer to rewind it.:furious::shifty:


----------



## John Galt (Aug 15, 2010)

Does that mean that you have to hit your Fat Max three times or swing three times harder? :jester:

Try a titanium hammer. They cost 5 or 6 times more.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

John Galt said:


> Does that mean that you have to hit your Fat Max three times or swing three times harder? :jester:
> 
> Try a titanium hammer. They cost 5 or 6 times more.


I have a titanium hammer, it's great.


I often snap lines that are longer than 20' to get a smooth rewind with the tajima, I hit it a few times with the hammer and it rolls up better.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

music_man185 said:


> i could use a new chalk box. for the most part, i like the fatmax line of tools, but i haven't been impressed with their chalk boxes. i'm using an old school plastic irwin that is ok, but has its downfalls. plus, i like new "cool" tools. :thumbup:
> 
> i've read a lot about Tajima, but my only concern is that people say they're best used for finish work. i hardly ever use a chalk box on finish material. the majority of my chalk box usage is on OSB plywood and roofing trusses or rafters. however, i did read somewhere that there is a tajima extra bold chalk box (the red one i think) that is better suited for rougher materials. anyone use this before and can comment on its usage on rough material? also, how are they on durability? i've read plenty that say they make a clean line, but will this chalk box last under normal construction usage? and my last question is can you use any kind of chalk in a tajima? no tajima products are sold anywhere in my area, so i would have to order chalk off the internet everytime i ran out, which i would rather avoid if at all possible.


 Tajima and don't look back. Most efficent chalkline made. I still keep a couple of Irwins for roofing and crap work


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

my fatmax xtreme chalk line jammed up last week (only been used a few times) Replaced with a Tajima, works well hope it lasts a long time. makes a much better chalk line too.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Tajimas are real nice chaulk boxes, I use the fine blue line for trim work crown and chair rail etc... but the weak spot I found is the plastic handle will break off.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Yakima might have occasional break off handle but it's still superior to anything else. My 1st tagima handle broke after about 5yrs.


----------

